# All Black African Chiclid???



## pamer

I was at the LFS where I saw this beautiful approx 2-3in deep black chiclid in an african mixed tank. He possibly had some dark maroon vertical stipes (3-4), but were difficult to see due to the black. Any Ideas? Thanks


----------



## Guest

Was this it? http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1031

On that profile it is labeled Copadichromis sp. "Midnight Mloto" but it is actually now in its own species, Copadichromis melas.

Here's a picture from davesfish.com of a wild male:

















Here's another picture of the same species from chapman76:









You can see more photos of that same fish here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=147782

I think that is likely what you saw from the way you described it. If that isn't the fish, could you describe what you saw better or take a photo of it?

~Ed


----------



## OwenL

That actually kinda leaves a lot of fish in the option.
If it was deep black coloration and an african cichlid that may be common and in a mixed tank. I'm thinking tropheus duboisi? Did it look like this :









Yes i know these are white spots, but duboisi can appear completely black with spots or without spots depending on their mood and stress level, which may also appear to be brownish streaks.


----------



## pamer

Guess I'll just buy him and post a pic tonight! Doesn't look like either of those, really soild black with barely visable maroon dark marks


----------



## pamer

NEVER MIND??!! He ended up being a bumble bee hybrid according to a person who knows chiclids at the store, although the body type seemed wrong some how. And he had more brownish stripes than marroon. I don't need a bumble bee with my current aggresion problems out of my male socolofi. I ended up buying two acei, a red alunonocara, and two clown loaches. Bought some new rock, mixed them all up and hopefully they will all be fine. Thanks for the help though. :thumb:


----------

